# Patriotic Fans



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Patriotic Fans for Independence Day*







Wave away the heat, and proclaim your allegiance, with these red, white, and blue decorations. With wooden garden markers as handles, our fans make great party favors. Arrange a cluster of them in a cup for a festive centerpiece, or turn them into place cards by affixing printed name labels to the sticks.

Template: http://marthastewart.com/images/pdf/0703_starsfan.pdf

Source: http://marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?typ ... navLevel=4


----------

